# VELENCIA'S Growing, Training & Playtime Adventures!



## EnduranceLover6

Okay so I'm finally breaking away from my previous foaling thread because Velencia, aka. Veeeeee!, is most definitely here! 

She was born in Kentucky, weaned, and just recently made her first big trip up to Vermont were she is now in my care after waiting for her for over a YEAR! Words cannot describe how it feels to create a baby, watch it be born and grow through pictures, and then FINALLY have her here in my arms. I am one proud Mamma 

So now that we have moved on from our previous thread I hope you all enjoy seeing Vee grow and progress in her basic training & handling. She has already proven herself to be one smart cookie and is living up to her name, Velencia (derived from Valencia) which means strong, healthy, and brave! 

Vee's previous foaling thread can be found here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/arabian-foal-due-october-predictions-pedigree-249641/

And now a quick recap on her growth!

*In Mum's belly & ready to come out!*







*Only hours old*


----------



## laurapratt01

Subbing!  I want to see what this little nugget turns into! She seems wicked smart and independent, which makes me think that there could be some interesting anecdotes to tell us about in the (likely near) future. I don't want to miss it!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

laurapratt01 said:


> Subbing!  I want to see what this little nugget turns into! She seems wicked smart and independent, which makes me think that there could be some interesting anecdotes to tell us about in the (likely near) future. I don't want to miss it!


Thanks Laura! Excited to have you with us


----------



## EliRose

Vee is just a stunning filly! Subbing


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing!! This has been such an exciting story and shes got so much potential!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you EliRose & Yogiwick!


----------



## Yogiwick

Just want to add, to anyone who hasn't read the previous thread check it out!!


----------



## Chevaux

Subbing


----------



## Follow

Ohhhh So excited to see this little girl grow up!!


----------



## morganarab94

Subbing she's so pretty!


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Subbing - expecting LOTS of pics...and hoping this doesn't push me over the edge into deciding to go get my own baby


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'm so glad to have such a enthusiastic group! I promise I'll post regular pictures, in fact I usually go a little crazy on the pics/videos :wink:

Today was a good day working with Vee. I can finally put her little blanket on without an extra hand since she is getting much better about touching her back legs and hooking the rear blanket straps. This afternoon we worked more on leading and I even picked up all 4 legs! She was a kicking fool with her hind legs at first but after a few seconds got the hang of it and relaxed. She is so friggin' smart and cute when she learns...you teach her something and her little mouth just licks & chews away!


----------



## Yogiwick

Well I see a fuzzy purple leadrope...


----------



## Arab Mama

She is SUCH a beauty. You have a long way to go to get her ready for endurance. Especially for Tevis! I have no doubt you'll both do great things. Arabians are so smart and catch on so quickly. Sometimes TOO smart I'm sure you are well aware. I'm so looking forward to following her progress. Guess I'll have to start my own thread for our "twins" who are just turning four and will start under saddle this summer. I'm so excited that you finally have her home. I don't know how you survived the wait! It's bad enough to have to wait for them to be born, but you had to wait t ok bring her home too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Well I see a fuzzy purple leadrope...


I totally forgot to try on the purple-fuzzy halter...shame on me...today!



Arab Mama said:


> She is SUCH a beauty. You have a long way to go to get her ready for endurance. Especially for Tevis! I have no doubt you'll both do great things. Arabians are so smart and catch on so quickly. Sometimes TOO smart I'm sure you are well aware. I'm so looking forward to following her progress. Guess I'll have to start my own thread for our "twins" who are just turning four and will start under saddle this summer. I'm so excited that you finally have her home. I don't know how you survived the wait! It's bad enough to have to wait for them to be born, but you had to wait t ok bring her home too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you Arab Mama. We aren't even gonna think about endurance or Tevis for a longggg time. Tevis is actually a pretty unrealistic goal since not many endurance horses are even Tevis potential, but I like to dream big :wink: I had doubts/regrets about raising my first foal too fast so I want this baby to grow up slowly and correctly. The good thing is that I have my other mare who is super safe, so later on down the road I can pony Vee with us for short rides.

I hope you do decide to start a thread for your twins! As for waiting, I'm convinced this whole YEAR has been a lesson to me about waiting. First Vee, and then my boyfriend moved to Maryland after graduating from the same college as me, so we've been having a long distance relationship while I finish up my last year for almost a year now (with visits every couple of months). I have never been one to have patience...but God must have wanted to teach me! lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a cutie!! I'll be stalking this thread as well. Now that I'm horses I'll be admiring everyone else's horses . ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly

Subbing!


----------



## danicelia24

Subbing very pretty girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you everyone!

Here's some pics from today...

FIRST! Purple halter is too big :-( She'll have to grow into that one








"Helping" me clean her stall








Today we went on our first outdoor walk! I had a friend take Selena (my other Arab mare) so they could get use to each other and so Vee would be more confident than going by herself. We had a good time and Vee practiced leading and following...she just trucked right along, licking & chewing, bright eyed & bushy tailed! lol


----------



## Yogiwick

Better too big than too small! it looks good on her aside from the size!!

She's growing on Selena? They both look pretty laid back in that picture


----------



## FrostedLilly

Her facial expression in the purple halter is funny. She looks not quite sure of all this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yeah I'm glad the purple halter isn't too small. She hates when I leave a halter loose on her face, hence the un-enthused expression. Selena is accepting her a little more each day. When Vee first got here she was not impressed. I'm hoping I can have them introduced and together within a month, but we'll see!


----------



## Yogiwick

I think once she warms up they'll be inseparable. Just big sister jealously. Completely normal...even in humans


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> I think once she warms up they'll be inseparable. Just big sister jealously. Completely normal...even in humans


I think so too  I am a big sister so I know ALL about it! Ironically, we turned Selena & Vee out in the indoor together this afternoon with the help of Megan & my barn manager. I was VERY nervous about the whole thing, but I couldn't put it off forever. Selena started off kind of sassy and overpowering, and Vee was of course too brave for her own good. She was all over poor Selena, who eventually had enough of it and kicked her (lightly) in the chest. I screamed, picturing her little legs snapping in half, but Vee just trotted off with her ears perked up and her little head shaking like she was mad lol. After that she payed close attention Selena's body language and didn't go up behind her anymore. Selena was very tolerate as well, gave her warning but always kept her eye on her as if interesting in her. I was happy to see them both okay with each other. It was a big step for me to let go a little :shock:

THEN, later tonight Meg helped me "attempt" to rasp Vee's feet because her toes are getting a little long. I figured I'd give it a shot since she's been good about picking up her feet the past few days but had no expectations. To my surprise she stood right there like a superstar and even let me bring her leg forward onto my thigh to do a downward rasp! I'm so lucky to have such a smart & willing baby.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow! Glad she and Selena got along so well! I probably would have done the same thing if I saw a full grown horse kick a foal, but like you said, it was probably just a warning to not get up in her space. That's so cool she let you rasp her feet. Sounds like she's really bonded with you.


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I think so too  I am a big sister so I know ALL about it! Ironically, we turned Selena & Vee out in the indoor together this afternoon with the help of Megan & my barn manager. I was VERY nervous about the whole thing, but I couldn't put it off forever. Selena started off kind of sassy and overpowering, and Vee was of course too brave for her own good. She was all over poor Selena, who eventually had enough of it and kicked her (lightly) in the chest. I screamed, picturing her little legs snapping in half, but Vee just trotted off with her ears perked up and her little head shaking like she was mad lol. After that she payed close attention Selena's body language and didn't go up behind her anymore. Selena was very tolerate as well, gave her warning but always kept her eye on her as if interesting in her. I was happy to see them both okay with each other. It was a big step for me to let go a little :shock:
> 
> THEN, later tonight Meg helped me "attempt" to rasp Vee's feet because her toes are getting a little long. I figured I'd give it a shot since she's been good about picking up her feet the past few days but had no expectations. To my surprise she stood right there like a superstar and even let me bring her leg forward onto my thigh to do a downward rasp! I'm so lucky to have such a smart & willing baby.


A good big sister puts her little sister in place. I'm sure you know all about that (I am also a big sister haha)

Also, any good role model DOES put a foal in their place and disciplines while looking out for them. Sounds like Selena handled it perfectly. Once she gets over the little usurper they will be perfect, I'm sure.

She's just perfect OK? haha. She really is. I still think she will be _beyond_ easy to train as long as you make her think it was her idea.


----------



## liltuktuk

What a cutie!

I watched Maverick get kicked at and nipped when he first went in with the older horses. It only lasted a bit though while they all got used to each other. Now he has 5 parents (3 mares and 2 geldings) who all protect him. He'll lay down in the middle of them and they'll take turns standing over him while he sleeps.

Does she do the baby teeth clacking to the older horses? When I first introduced Maverick to our herd he ran up to each horse clacking his teeth saying "I'm a baby, I'm a baby! Please don't hurt me!"

Unfortunately for him, now that he's almost 11 months old, he's starting to think maybe he can push the other horses around. He kicked out at the boss gelding the other day and then immediately ran away clacking his teeth. The other gelding gave him a half-hearted chase, but Maverick's going to be in for a rude awakening one of these days when no one believes his teeth clacking anymore!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> A good big sister puts her little sister in place. I'm sure you know all about that (I am also a big sister haha)
> 
> Also, any good role model DOES put a foal in their place and disciplines while looking out for them. Sounds like Selena handled it perfectly. Once she gets over the little usurper they will be perfect, I'm sure.
> 
> She's just perfect OK? haha. She really is. I still think she will be _beyond_ easy to train as long as you make her think it was her idea.


Okay...okay :wink: I am glad Selena corrected her, and gently enough to get her point across.



liltuktuk said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I watched Maverick get kicked at and nipped when he first went in with the older horses. It only lasted a bit though while they all got used to each other. Now he has 5 parents (3 mares and 2 geldings) who all protect him. He'll lay down in the middle of them and they'll take turns standing over him while he sleeps.
> 
> Does she do the baby teeth clacking to the older horses? When I first introduced Maverick to our herd he ran up to each horse clacking his teeth saying "I'm a baby, I'm a baby! Please don't hurt me!"
> 
> Unfortunately for him, now that he's almost 11 months old, he's starting to think maybe he can push the other horses around. He kicked out at the boss gelding the other day and then immediately ran away clacking his teeth. The other gelding gave him a half-hearted chase, but Maverick's going to be in for a rude awakening one of these days when no one believes his teeth clacking anymore!


She definately does the clacking, I think all babies do. That's funny that Maverick uses it to his advantage! 

Today was another great day. Picked out & rasped all 4 of Vee's feet tonight BY MYSELF. Took me a little while to get her to stop fidgeting but once she caught on she stood right there with slack in the lead rope. It was a huge/scary step for her to be so good with her hind legs, not to mention the feeling of having them lifted and rasped. lol

I also turned her and Selena out together again in the indoor arena. My outdoor paddock is still under "construction" so the indoor is all she is getting for exercise/turnout at the moment. Selena was MUCH more tolerant of her tonight...only lifted a leg and placed it back down once to warn her, but other than that they stood close by each other multiple time and even ran around with each other with no fighting or worries. I'm working on uploading the videos for you guys 

But in the meantime...

Vee says "Peek-A-Boo!"


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Video of her turnout the past week and her second time in the indoor with Selena. She went outside all by herself tonight in the paddock to explore and investigate all the snow...I think the snowbanks are twice as big as she is! lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7szSSMsdEo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Yogiwick

Oh my goodness... how cute!!!

She's definitely adorable with Selena! and boy do you have a lot of snow. We looked like that not too long ago but it all melted.. yours looks pretty fresh!! Poor Vee haha.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Oh my goodness... how cute!!!
> 
> She's definitely adorable with Selena! and boy do you have a lot of snow. We looked like that not too long ago but it all melted.. yours looks pretty fresh!! Poor Vee haha.


We have SO much snow  Tomorrow is the first day of spring, however I have this feeling we won't be seeing spring for a while!

Here are some pictures of Vee outdoors yesterday...


----------



## Yogiwick

At the rate her head is growing that halter will fit pretty soon haha.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> At the rate her head is growing that halter will fit pretty soon haha.


I noticed yesterday that we are down a hole already on the blue halter


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee has been getting outside more regularly now that the fence is more "baby safe". Tomorrow will be her first day outside for most of the day...by herself...alone...without me there :shock: 

Meanwhile, I am loving every day I get to spend with her. She is like a mature horse in a little body...with the exception of putting her nose in things it doesn't belong and being clumsy. Tomorrow I am sending in her registration papers! 

Here she is outside today...














*Caught her in motion...wild child!*


----------



## Arab Mama

She's looking good. I love how curious they are. I don't think Arabs ever grow out of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Arab Mama said:


> She's looking good. I love how curious they are. I don't think Arabs ever grow out of that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I think so too. I will try to get some better pictures for you guys soon!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Spent 4 hours at the barn this morning fixing more fence and spending time with the girls. Had a hard time leaving with Vee outside for the day but I did it. Megan went there this afternoon to feed lunch hay and she said she was content and super happy to be outside. Makes me happy 

Saying goodbye this morning...worse than having a child..."Bye Honey! Make good choices!" :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol, we laugh, but in all seriousness, how many weird situations have you heard or seen horses get themselves into because of one "poor choice"?


----------



## Yogiwick

Don't jinx it! Wayy too much jinxing going on lately! lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes, let's NOT jinx it. lol

Everything has been going well so far. Today was Vee & Selena's first full day out together. We still have a ridiculous amount of snow so I had to shovel a path for them to walk around. 








Turned them both out in the indoor tonight to stretch their legs. Hilarious! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcVF_mW3x8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Wanted to show you guys Vee's new hairstyle...courtesy of Auntie Megan :lol:


----------



## Saucy12

I've been silently following your threads but just have to say she is adorable! So happy she is finally with you! Can't imagine waiting that long haha. And I love that video of Vee and Selena free running! Too cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> I've been silently following your threads but just have to say she is adorable! So happy she is finally with you! Can't imagine waiting that long haha. And I love that video of Vee and Selena free running! Too cute
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I am happy she's with me as well. It was such a long wait but 110% worth it. We already have such an awesome bond. I'm glad you liked the video, I have watched it like 20X and laugh every time...they are so sassy!


----------



## Saucy12

That's great! And yeah seems like you guys already have a strong bond. Definitely looks like she trusts you! Do you guys have a lot of snow up there still? I'm actually from Vermont too! Go to college in RI though, so missing VT! Well not the snow or freezing temps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha! Look at those little legs go! So cute. Good to see she and Selena are getting along.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> That's great! And yeah seems like you guys already have a strong bond. Definitely looks like she trusts you! Do you guys have a lot of snow up there still? I'm actually from Vermont too! Go to college in RI though, so missing VT! Well not the snow or freezing temps!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No way! Where in VT are you from? We have WAY too much snow here...our barn roof is 14ft...just to put it in perspective lol










Glynnis said:


> Ha! Look at those little legs go! So cute. Good to see she and Selena are getting along.


I'm glad they get along too...Selena still isn't too impressed with her, but she tolerates her. She is in heat right now too which doesn't help lol

More pics!


----------



## Saucy12

Oh wow that is A LOT of snow! Way too much snow for the end of March haha and it's spring now! So ready for warm weather... And I'm from Warren! Really small town in central VT. About an hr south of Burlington. I'm finishing up my senior year of college now and then probably heading back to VT for the summer until I figure out what I'm doing with my life haha


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Oh wow that is A LOT of snow! Way too much snow for the end of March haha and it's spring now! So ready for warm weather... And I'm from Warren! Really small town in central VT. About an hr south of Burlington. I'm finishing up my senior year of college now and then probably heading back to VT for the summer until I figure out what I'm doing with my life haha


Yup I know where that is...I'm finishing up my senior year as well in Randolph, so I'm only about 50 minutes from Warren, VT! Take my advice...don't come back until like...hmmm...July...snow should be melted by then :wink:


----------



## FrostedLilly

I know how you feel about snow. We were having such nice weather until about a week and a half ago and have had two snowstorms since. Because it warmed, everything started to melt, so now we have giant frozen puddles everywhere. The horses love it... not! Of course, this cold weather has rolled in just on time for Lilly, who is currently sitting at 330 days. It's either going to be really cold or really sloppy and wet when baby is born. I was really hoping for an early spring this year! 

How does Vee like the snow? She looks pretty unbothered by it in your pictures.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

She doesn't mind the snow. She didn't know what to think of it at first coming from KY where there was zero snow and it was already mud season! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow that's a crazy amount of snow! They look like they're getting used to each other and looking great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks trainerunlimited!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I've been slacking!

Took Vee out for a walk yesterday and she was SO brave. We walked through mud, water, and even got to see a bunch of cows at the local dairy farm (which she went right up to and sniffed). Megan and Annie road with us 








It's been warming up too...the girls got to be naked!


----------



## Saucy12

That's awesome! What a good girl!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes she was a very good girl....however she can still be naughty lol :lol:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201490716981413&l=36103217726557493


----------



## Saucy12

Hahah oh boy. They all have their naughty moments!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

They sure do...spring fever doesn't help either. 

Today the girls were the closest I've ever seen them. I think Selena is done being in heat so she's less, um, crotchety. 

"I _guess_ you can eat out of my hay pile..."


----------



## Fahntasia

Hahahaha she looked so pleased with herself after that hissy fit!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Fahntasia said:


> Hahahaha she looked so pleased with herself after that hissy fit!!


Ya you can totally tell she's proud of herself! She is so naughty...will try to get some more pics today!


----------



## Saucy12

Yeah we need more pics of miss Vee 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

New pictures! 

Vee was super good today. I think the sun tired her out & made her extra agreeable. I trimmed all 4 feet while she munched on her hay and then took her for a little walk outside to explore. I also measured her height today...11.1 hands! lol


----------



## Saucy12

Awww she's so cute! She doesn't look that small to me but it really is hard to gauge size by looking at pictures! Because Sky looks small in pics by herself (or at least I think so) but when I stand next to her she doesn't seem small at all. I wouldn't worry though Vee seems like she on track height wise for her age and based off of the height of her sire and dam! And she sure is a tank  Also the picture of Vee sniffing your other mare cracked me up!! She looks so ****ed haha


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Awww she's so cute! She doesn't look that small to me but it really is hard to gauge size by looking at pictures! Because Sky looks small in pics by herself (or at least I think so) but when I stand next to her she doesn't seem small at all. I wouldn't worry though Vee seems like she on track height wise for her age and based off of the height of her sire and dam! And she sure is a tank  Also the picture of Vee sniffing your other mare cracked me up!! She looks so ****ed haha


Ya I feel the same way. When I look at her pics of her alone she looks tiny, but the picture of me behind her makes her look bigger. I think she's pretty well on track. She's really starting to increase her hay intake a lot too which makes me happy. And she LOVES going outside now compared to being scared to death before. Her & Selena are a hoot...Selena pushes her around (kindly) and her face seem to say "Baby, I thought I told you to stay back!!??!!" Two peas in a pod right ther' :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Hope everyone is doing well! I think we finally have started Spring here in Vermont! Yesterday my Mom & little brother came to visit and meet Miss Vee. She of course soaked up all the attention. My little brother asked if he could take her back home. When I said no (chuckling) he was not impressed. He turns to my Mom and with his typical whiny voice says "Well why does Kristen get to have a baby horse?!?" My Mom & I died laughing! If he only knew how much stress Kristen went through to get her! :wink:

Vee & Grammy (she hates that lol :wink















My midges








Butt scratches!








Hugs & Rubs















And one of last night...she does *NOT* like sour cream & onion chips :lol:


----------



## Saucy12

Aww the one of Vee and your brother hugging is adorable!! Vee and Sky definitely seem similar in the fact that they are little attention hogs! haha Sky loves when people visit and all attention is on her!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha! Love the chip picture. I don't think she looks small at all. In fact, when I saw the picture of her beside Selena, I was actually surprised at how tall she looked. Don't wish for height too much... it'll come soon enough.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> Haha! Love the chip picture. I don't think she looks small at all. In fact, when I saw the picture of her beside Selena, I was actually surprised at how tall she looked. Don't wish for height too much... it'll come soon enough.


I'm glad you think so Glynnis! I'm not "too" worried about her height, I just hope she makes 14 hands! :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee got her first Spring shots yesterday! A 6-way vaccine in one butt-cheek and a Potomac/Rabies in the other! Poor girl took it like a champ! 















Today we did some clipper training 






















The snow is melting in the girls' paddock so Vee can now move around more & explore!








Taking a little cat nap








Selena sharing her stall :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

Told you they'd be just fine


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Told you they'd be just fine


I know...but worrying is my specialty :wink:

Vee is doing great. Loving turnout with Selena mare, who is much more tolerant than she should be. Working on daily handling and practiced our first time tying the other day 

"You mean you expect me to STAND here?!"


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha. What a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Just a weee butt-high :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Today Vee got another "check-up" from my second vet who is also my college professor. She has been helping me with Vee from day one since she specializes in neonatal care. She said Vee looks right on track and that she has grown and gained weight since the last time she saw her! She also checked her for any developmental limb deformities and said her legs and joints all looked great! 

And now some pictures from today...just for fun


----------



## FrostedLilly

She has such a cute face - so attentive.  You must be having so much fun with her.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis! I am having WAY TOO MUCH fun (if there's such a thing). She is probably one of the most agreeable babies I have ever come in contact with...so far anyway :wink:

I put together this picture of Vee's growth and a picture of her Sire & Grandsire, both who were owned by my Uncle (where I got Vee). I can't believe how much she has grown...over 6 months already! 








Here is her pedigree also...her name is officially on record with the Arabian Horse Association, just waiting on some finalizing tests before its official! 
Velencia Slg Arabian


----------



## Yogiwick

Sooo cute!!! 

Just FYI noticed you put 2014 on allbreed. Isn't she 2013?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Whoops, must have clicked the wrong year

More pictures!!! 

Going for a walk




































Going out in the "big girl" pasture...electric fence...check :lol:








Girl time <3








And a funny video of Vee & Selena spooking over nothing :wink:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201598121226452&l=1425634747482835630


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Going to bombard you all with more pictures :lol: I leave for Florida tomorrow and will be without my girls for a whole week :-( 








First time ponying!















And another funny video
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201616538846881&l=8770575865273530073


----------



## EnduranceLover6

At the airport on my way home from Florida! Had a great time but boy do I miss my girls!!! Be ready for pics lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

My baby girl is shedding her fur again....but boy am I liking this new color coming in underneath


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More Pictures!!!


----------



## Saucy12

She's looking great! Love her wild mane haha. And looks like she was a good girl for the farrier.. ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, love that mane. She looks like she should be in a glam rock band.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes very good for the farrier! I've been trimming/rasping her every 2-3 weeks myself but my farrier has been coming to do check ups...said everything looked great! 

Took more pictures and videos today!

Hanging out with Annie








Meeting Aunt Rachel








Selfies! 








Itchy :lol:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201654683360470&l=1951528148412574049

*AND THEN THE WEIRD PART...*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201671652784695&l=594940782977494593
:rofl: :clap: :rofl:


----------



## TimWhit91

Haha love the look on her face in the selfie pic. She is such a cutie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

TimWhit91 said:


> Haha love the look on her face in the selfie pic. She is such a cutie
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks TimWhit91! She has so much personality!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Excuse me...I've been on a picture streak lately...lol. Vee has graduated to the "adult" paddock! Only 2 strands of electric fence and LOTS of room to run and grow with our 3-horse herd  Such a big girl!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

No new pictures but lots of updates on Vee's progress. Today we practiced ponying again and Vee did great. We practiced walking over poles and trotting calmly next to Selena.

Vee is really starting to grow into her body, especially width wise. She is shedding out more everyday and lately has been growing like a weed! Seems like she is butt-high one day and even the next! She has finally reached 12 hands! lol

Hope everyone is getting some nice weather, Vermont has turned into Antarctica again...cold, windy, and damp.


----------



## Saucy12

Hahaha I just watched the video of Vee trying to nurse off that mare.. too funny! Has she ever had a foal before? Or was she just fine with it?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Hahaha I just watched the video of Vee trying to nurse off that mare.. too funny! Has she ever had a foal before? Or was she just fine with it?


No we don't think she's ever had a foal, but who knows. We think she was in heat, but it was really strange that she let her do it for so long. And Vee was actually nursing off from her, even bit her teat once and Annie squealed and then pushed her back over to continue nursing! :lol: WEIRDOS


----------



## Saucy12

That is so strange!! She's like will you be my mommy? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Exactly lol. Got some more recent pictures from the past few days. The girls and I move to Maryland May 20th...I am once again...very nervous about trailering! 
















Sucking up the love








Butt scratches
















King of the hill


----------



## horseluvr2524

Wow this is a long thread!! I haven't read the whole thing, but can I just say SHE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!! XP I am going to be doing a work to ride on an Andalusian breeding farm soon and I can't wait!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

horseluvr2524 said:


> Wow this is a long thread!! I haven't read the whole thing, but can I just say SHE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!! XP I am going to be doing a work to ride on an Andalusian breeding farm soon and I can't wait!!!


Thanks horseluvr2524! I hope you can read the whole thread sometime, as well as our first thread when Vee was only a tiny little blob in her Mum's tummy  It's a pretty neat "story" and many of the followers of this thread have been with us from the very beginning (over a year!) :shock:


----------



## Saucy12

Just curious how Vee handled the trip up to VT on her own? Sky will be making the journey back to VT in a few weeks and I'm very nervous! She handled the trip down perfectly and it wasn't stressful for her at all but she was still with her mom at that point. This time she will be trailering by herself which will be a first for her. So worried that will be stressful for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Just curious how Vee handled the trip up to VT on her own? Sky will be making the journey back to VT in a few weeks and I'm very nervous! She handled the trip down perfectly and it wasn't stressful for her at all but she was still with her mom at that point. This time she will be trailering by herself which will be a first for her. So worried that will be stressful for her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She did WAY better than I thought she would. Of course, I rode in the trailer with her for the first 3 hours. She was really scared at first, screamed for her Mom for about 10 minutes...I bawled the whole time (sap, I know). In all honesty, I sang to her during this time and she quieted right down and stood next to me. I think just having the noise comforted her, but she was also only 5 months old and very young/new to being alone. She ate and drank a ton the whole way home and never looked overly stressed. I think I was more stressed than she was. I did give her gastrogaurd to prevent gastic ulcers on the trip which I think helped a lot with the stress level. I plan to dose both my mares again on the trip to Maryland next week. Its just not worth the risk on a long ride, especially since young horses are prone. But! I think Sky will do great. It's so good for them to learn to trailer by themselves at some point. They can't always have a buddy and it teaches them to be even more independent. It will be okay :wink:


----------



## Saucy12

Thanks that makes me a little less nervous! This is her first solo trip and we'll be taking her away from her friend who she's been with since they were weaned, so have a feeling that's going to add some stress. But I've been taking her away from Duet and working with her more to hopefully make things more smooth when we take then away from each other. She's been super good about leaving Duet lately and doesn't even whinny back to her anymore. She's very calm about it now and is more interested on exploring and sniffing new things we see. So fingers crossed everything goes smoothly when that day comes.. One more question. When we trailered both May and Sky down we took the divider out and left them both loose without halters on which I heard from my equine prof (who owns the barn I board her at) and from many other experienced breeder that having them loose was the best option. So wondering if you did that with Vee since she was still pretty young at the time or if you had her in the dividers. Don't know which would be best
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

She's so cute

What part of Maryland? I'm just north of Baltimore

When I got Stryder he was only 4 months old and traveled from KY to Maryland in a box stall. He did wonderful considering the trip took much longer than it was suppose to. Valencia will do great!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

We left Vee loose in the back of the trailer, tied back the dividers so they were out of the way, and just left her halter on. The shipping company I'm using to haul the girls to MD also leaves them loose so it will be similar. 

Drifting--thank you. We will be on the Eastern shore of Maryland until November and then we'll be moving to the Baltimore area. We'd like to live in Towson, but we'll see :wink:

Some pictures from today! Vee got her first bath, which she hated, but she was a very good girl. Also wore a fly mask for the first time because they flies were horrible today! Where do they all come from?!?









But...but...I CAN'T SEE!


----------



## Saucy12

She looks SO pleased haha.. I can't wait to give Sly her first bath. She's disgusting! Want her to shed out a little more though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yeah Vee is like a mammoth still, but it was so warm the other day I just couldn't resist. She is always filthy!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Speaking of being a mammoth, I have a question for you guys. Since the girls are moving to MD in less than two weeks, I am really worried about the change in temperature. Selena is almost all shed out, but Vee just doesn't want to let go of that winter coat. People keep telling me to clip her so she's not too hot when she gets to MD, but I really don't want to take her coat off. I feel like when her body is ready it will shed. What are your thoughts? Its averaging 60-70 degrees here in VT, but its already 80-90 with humidity in MD. I worry about her getting hot on the 9 hour trailer ride too :-(


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Someone was feeling feisty today!


----------



## Sino

This little girl is an absolute doll ♥ I'm in love!​


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sino said:


> This little girl is an absolute doll ♥ I'm in love!​


Thank you Sino


----------



## EnduranceLover6

So I decided to clip Vee due to the rising temperatures in Maryland and no luck shedding out her coat by herself. She was SO incredibly good to be body clipped, and didn't mind having her face done either which was surprising. As much as I wanted her to shed out on her own, she does look super cute now that she's clipped :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Looking so grown up... :shock:


----------



## Saucy12

She is so gorgeous! And looks so good clipped and sleek! Wish Sky would hurry up with the shedding.. She looks so scruffy and gross still haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Saucy! Hope to see more pictures of Sky baby on your forum soon :wink:


----------



## Sino

What a thick mane! Hope she does well on the trip to Maryland.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sino said:


> What a thick mane! Hope she does well on the trip to Maryland.


Me too!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Recent pics!

Played with Vee today with a plastic bag on the end of a longe whip. I thought she'd be terrified of it but she so brave and curious about it. 

















I dunno about this....








Mom, why do you torture me?








So brave!








Don't touch me with it...








Hey come back!








Forgive me...I have wayyyyy too much time on my hands lately...no work, no school...only 3 days left at my current barn and then the girls and I are off to Maryland!


----------



## Saucy12

Brave girl! And I'm in the same boat as you with having way too much time on my hands.. Just had my last finals yesterday and then graduation on Saturday! That's exciting about the move to Maryland! I hope the trip is smooth and uneventful! Keep us updated!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Subbing

Vee is adorable and a charmer too!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Saucy, I'm a nervous wreck but have faith in a smooth trip. lol

Welcome to the Vee's thread Anita!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a cutie! Love the big thick mane she's getting!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Glynnis. Today is the day...girls and I are all packed and headed to Maryland! Wish us luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Good Luck on your trip!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good luck on your trip!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you everyone for all the good luck wishes...we made it! Girls did great on their trip and they love their new barn. Here are a few pictures from yesterday.

Grumpy mares...








Relaxing








Cheese!
















Vee approves :lol:








Today I noticed how much Vee has grown...like really GROWN...will have to measure her again soon...can't keep up!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Measured and weighed Vee last night...she is 12.1 hands tall and 400 lbs!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Glad the trip went well. She is so pretty!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Girls are doing great. I attached a video of Vee & Selena showing off to the new mares. 

The two mares, Skip (Chestnut) & Red Star (Bay), are not into playing nice at the moment. They chased poor Vee through the fence the first day they were here so we separated them into separate paddocks. Skip is just down-right NASTY...charges after the girls even across the fence with her ears pinned flat back & teeth bared...DRAMA QUEEN. My girls are just like "why can't we be friends?!" lol :lol:









Skip & Red Star








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201835255634664&l=5098263754165187949


----------



## Yogiwick

OMG I wasn't on to check this thread in awhile but so many changes!! and you moved!!

Vee looks so grown up! Though I must say her measurements are adorable 

Glad to hear everythings going so well!


----------



## Zexious

Such beautiful photos :>


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Yogiwick & Zexious. She is definitely going through some growth spurts, mostly her butt! lol









And Selena, just because she's cute and a good babysitter


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Took some fun pictures of the girls yesterday. Things were gettin' WILDDDDD!!! :lol:

































*Who's leading who?!?!?*
























*Can you sense the sass?*
















*And just a comparison of "growth" from 2 months...getting longer than she is tall! *


----------



## SamBadger

She is beautiful!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Vee is such a beauty! She does like to run doesn't she?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> Vee is such a beauty! She does like to run doesn't she?


Thanks Anita...this little thing LOVES to run...she's like the energizer bunny! I laugh so much watching her...it's like her little legs can't even keep up with how fast she actually wants to go :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

Glad to see the new halter


----------



## EnduranceLover6

First day out together all day...finally learning to get along!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Some updates on Vee! 

We'll let this video explain itself...lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201903344776850&l=3530729930160084054


































Bath time!








Officially Mine!!!


----------



## Saucy12

Oh wow I haven't been on horse forum in awhile! Was in Germany for the past 3 weeks for an equine study abroad trip. Vee looks great! And bigger..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Saucy! How exciting about your trip!! What did you do while you were in Germany?!

And some pictures/video of Vee last night...poor girls are dying in this heat...it was 100 degrees at 6pm last night and the flies are HORRENDOUS! 

Video we took for "Auntie Megan" back in Massachusetts to show her how much we've grown...lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201949528051403&l=3199648202433458872

Follow the leader...








Pestering Selena








You can't see me....
















How can you say no to that face?!?








"Look how big I am Mom!"


----------



## Zexious

She is beautiful <3 I always enjoy seeing pics of her.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Zexious!


----------



## Chokolate

She's absolutely gorgeous! I love her face so much <3. And she has such a full mane!

Is there a reason for the beautiful name Velencia, or did you just like it?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Chokolate said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous! I love her face so much <3. And she has such a full mane!
> 
> Is there a reason for the beautiful name Velencia, or did you just like it?


Thank you Chokolate! Yes there is reason we named her Velencia...which reminds me

I NEVER TOLD YOU GUYS THE CRAZY NAME STORY!!!

So aside from Vee being a miracle baby in general, there has been some other "crazy/weird" things happen since Velvet was pregnant and Vee was born, with her name being one of them. I'll try to make a long story short...

So I decided not to pick out a name for Vee until she was born because I consider it bad luck to name them beforehand, and also I knew my uncle was probably going to be super picky about the name, since they were his horses (plus the fact that he really tried to convince me to give her up and take another colt instead once she was born ). I had originally liked the name Mija de Zaire (daughter of Zaire) but upon her arrival my uncle informed me that he wanted me to name her something that started with "V" to honor the polish tradition of naming the foal with the same first letter as their dam, in this case, Velvet. I think I spend the ENTIRE day after she was born searching for the perfect name...with the help of my boyfriend James who agreed to help me. 

Most important in my search was the meaning of the name. I wanted a name that was unique and fit her personality, but also something that wasn't completely "made-up", it had to be something she could live up to, after all she was special :wink: Some of the names we pick out included Vaya (meaning "Go"-I thought appropriate for a future endurance horse), Valencia (meaning "strong & brave"), Valeska (meaning "glorious ruler") and many others. My favorite was actually Vendetta, which is where her nickname Vee came from. I thought how cool would THAT be...V"ee" for Vendetta!!

...until I googled the definition...
*"a blood feud in which the family of a murdered person seeks vengeance on the murderer or the murderer's family."*

:shock:

...moving on...

James was absolutely stuck on Valencia...in fact, any other name I suggested got the same reply "I still like Valencia better". I wasn't so sure about it at first, mostly because I couldn't pronounce it correctly (Vah-len-see-ah) LOL! But after saying it a few times it started to rub off on me...a little. 

I decided to wait to make my decision until I asked a couple of my best friends (also horse owners/freaks like myself) what they thought over dinner. We picked my friend Jenny up on our way to Megan's house (this is Auntie Megan who I mention all the time in Vee's pictures/videos, also the gifter of the great fuzzy purple halter :lol. While in the car I told Jenny about the naming situation, that it had to start with V, and to tell me some names SHE liked BEFORE I told her the ones WE liked (because I didn't want to influence any of the new names she might suggest or make her favor one of ours before hearing her thoughts first) While Jenny was thinking, I get this out-of-the-blue text from my Grandmother (who lives with my uncle) saying "Your uncle thinks you should name her VALENCIA". 

THERE WAS THAT **** VALENCIA NAME AGAIN!

I yelled to James (who was outside of the car) "James guess what my uncle wants to name the filly...Valencia!" James gave me the biggest grin and yelled back "Yeah, because that name is awesome" (coming from my non-horsey-loving boyfriend is a miracle in itself...having his participation and agreement on something had to mean something!) 

Not even two seconds after I told him that, Jenny burst out..."Did you just say Valencia?? Because I swear to God I was just going to tell you that is the name I like...it was also a band I listened to all the time when I was younger! The three of us just sat there in silence and then started laughing hysterically...it was just all too ironic...that HAD to be her name! My uncle and I then decided to change the spelling to Velencia to be more like "Velvet" and to give it our own little twist. Once we arrived at "Auntie Megan's house" we told her the story and as wide eyed as she was about the coincidence of the story...she agreed...Velencia it is! 

NOW...IT GET'S EVER WEIRDER...

When Vee was a few months old, I ventured onto Google and out of curiosity searched Valencia which happens to be a city in Spain and part of the Iberian Peninsula. Originally I wanted to choose a Spanish name for the foal because Velvet's registered name is MA HIJO VELVET and a lot of her pedigree has Spanish names. Now, when you look at the map of the Iberian Peninsula where Valencia is located this is what comes up...








And when you turn it sideways like this....








Now...I realize how crazy I must sound with all of this....BUT COMMON' PEOPLE...AM I RIGHT...
:shock: *OR AM I RIGHT?!?!?!* :shock:

HAHA...and that folks, is the story of how miss VEEEEE got her name :wink:


----------



## Zexious

xD That's an adorable story. I really like how much thought you put into the process! You really love her ;-; <3


----------



## Chokolate

Oh that's fantastic! Valencia (Velencia? How is it spelt?) was just meant to be. You can't fight fate


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Spent most of my morning & afternoon getting things done around the barn. Took Vee for an adventurous walk across the main road (we even found an old Welsh pony that looked to be 30 years old lol). She was so brave, and despite it being 90+ degrees, followed me around with enthusiasm while leaving her herd of screaming mares (who are SUPPOSE to be the mature ones). When we got back she was clearly exhausted, so we walked to the water tank and she stood their for a good 15 minutes drinking slowly and taking breaks. Such a small thing, drinking water, but I was so proud of my girl for taking care of herself. Upon leaving, I stopped my car in the driveway laughing at the sight of Vee hogging the shady tree all to herself...she never fails to make me smile :lol:

































And some funny videos...excuse poor Selena hacking up a lung in the background
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201965619013667&l=2968757001305444731

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201965448409402&set=vb.1580820875&type=3&theater


----------



## EnduranceLover6




----------



## Zexious

Love the pictures of her playing


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Zexious said:


> Love the pictures of her playing


I wish you guys could see her in person. She is like a little pony with rockets strapped to her feet :lol:


----------



## Zexious

^Ugh, me too! D:

I mean... you're never too old for a sleepover! *grabs sleeping bag* xD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

^I'm game...


----------



## Zexious

Now I just gotta figure out my way to Vermont xD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Zexious said:


> Now I just gotta figure out my way to Vermont xD


Maryland...remember we moved! Is that any closer?!? lol


----------



## Zexious

Oh shoot, I had forgotten that! Dx Even further! ;-;


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee learned to be fabulous today...did some pretend "show halter training" for fun and she was a pro! 

My new favorite picture


----------



## HarleyClown

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

That is a stunning picture! A model filly...and that mane; fabulous!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Harley Clown & Anita!


----------



## Chevaux

I declare that adorable darling is nothing but legs and mane -- if she was a human, she'd have a modelling career.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Chevaux said:


> I declare that adorable darling is nothing but legs and mane -- if she was a human, she'd have a modelling career.


Haha I agree!


----------



## EnduranceLover6




----------



## EnduranceLover6

9 months old!!!! 12.2 hands and an overload of atti-TUDE! 
































First time with the bareback pad...pretty uneventful lol








And a picture of Dad just because he's cute as a button


----------



## Chevaux

Oh, I like Dad.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Papa is super cute! I think I see where Vee got her mane from :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes, and she gets more than just her mane from him. We are all surprised at how much she is like her Dad, we don't see much of her Mum in her yet, except when she gets mad lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6




----------



## Yogiwick

Love that last picture, gives you an idea of how she's going to look all grown up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yogiwick said:


> Love that last picture, gives you an idea of how she's going to look all grown up!


I was thinking the same thing! She will look a lot like her Daddy, if that picture is any indication.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

She does look very grown up in that last picture...and I would LOVE for her to end up looking like Dad!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pics of the wild thang!!!
































And I brought videos!!! :happydance: :rofl:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202135913350919&l=3905441685901420699
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202135918631051&l=7336011509464910734
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202135923751179&l=1614635019269150037


----------



## danicelia24

what a cutie and so full of spunk!!


----------



## Saucy12

She looks great!! Looking more grown up


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> She looks great!! Looking more grown up


Thanks! How's your girl doing?!?


----------



## Saucy12

She's doing great! Going to post some new pictures now actually! She turned a year old on the 16th :shock:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> She's doing great! Going to post some new pictures now actually! She turned a year old on the 16th :shock:


OOOOOMMMMMGGGGG....you are SLACKING Mom! :wink:


----------



## Saucy12

I know I know! Have to get better about posting more! Now that she's finally back home with me in VT I'll be able to get a lot more pictures!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Alright so I have definitely been slacking. A lot has happened since our last update. Vee managed to rip the corner of her eyelid off on her right eye which is now almost completely healed. Looked pretty scary for the first few days.








Tuesday she will be 10 months old and I can't believe it! Here she is with the other girls...who all follow under her direct command :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

So sassy! Glad her eye is healing well! o.o


----------



## Saucy12

Look who's slacking now!  haha don't worry I've been slacking too on updates with Sky. Vee is looking great though! And sassy hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Look at that sweet little ******! I like his head, it's very similar to my colt. I didn't go through all 18 pages of threads, so I was curious to see what you plan on doing with him?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

My2Geldings said:


> Look at that sweet little ******! I like his head, it's very similar to my colt. I didn't go through all 18 pages of threads, so I was curious to see what you plan on doing with him?


Thank you. I'm planning on her being my next endurance prospect, hopefully my 100 mile horse but that's wishful thinking lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh and I have more pictures! Time is flying...almost 11 months old and finally 12.3 hands!HAHA!


----------



## Tazzie

She is really maturing nicely! I love the picture of her standing in the aisle. Looks like she is sizing you up!

And Vee needs to donate some of that hair to my mare! She has a very pathetic excuse for a mane and tail!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha I know, so much hair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

I love her face. It is so fine and delicate. She's got that nice short Arabian back so she'll be good and strong for riding. She's trying very hard to look all grown up!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Such a beauty! And I can't believe she's only 12.3 hh! Elsa was 12.3 at 3 months, but much shorter in her body. Although, as an Arabian lover, I know they can be slower growers and are also small in comparison to other breeds, so I don't mean it as a slight at all. My very first horse was an Arab who was only 14.2 HH and she was the best horse I ever owned!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you both for your kind words on Vee. I honestly expect her to be small with her genetics but I am learning to not be as worried about size...she is a whole lot of horse already and has quite a motor. I've never owned a horse over 14.3 so I'll be okay  She is so special to me...I know she will make me proud!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Lots of pictures of Miss Veeeeeee! Only a few weeks until she turns 1 and I'm loving the way she's maturing. Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I've been on a picture spree lately...enjoy!


----------



## Chevaux

It's very apparent to me she has only has one forward gear - and that is go fast. Beautiful filly!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha thank you, she does love to run! Below is a video of her throwing a tantrum, the othere horses weren't following her to the barn for dinner so she kept running back to "herd" them. Zoom zoom zoom!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfUx9TVghDs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FrostedLilly

I had to do a double take on the pic where's she's sniffing noses with the darker horse. I couldn't figure out what the other horse's head was attached to! She's looking great and seems to be developing nicely.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis! Your girl is maturing nicely as well. Here are some pictures from last night...and Vee has finally reached 13 hands!!! Whooohooo


----------



## FrostedLilly

She's gotta be close to 1 year, correct? Yet I'm not seeing any yearling awkwardness in her at all! What a beauty.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes October 12th! And thank you...she definitely looks a little "gangly" compared to her compact weanling stage but not as bad as I expected. My first foal (Morgan x Appendix) could have been mistaken for a donkey as a yearling...LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Couple of recent pics of Miss Vee


----------



## FrostedLilly

Was there supposed to be a couple of pics? Because I only see one...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes there should be two. Oh well, here are some more! LOL


----------



## NorthernHorse

She cute  I must say tho in that above pic, whom ever that is ( maybe its you?) sure is brave rasping her feet with flip flops on, my horses would take every opportunity to step on my toes if I did that lol.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yeah that's me, totally guilty. I have a bad habit of forgetting appropriate footwear in my own barn. Thankfully my girls and pretty respectful when I do them so I usually dont have to worry, but when the toes get crushed I can only blame myself. lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I have irreparable damage in my foot from getting stomped on by a horse as a teenager because he spooked sideways just as I was walking up to catch him - and I was not wearing appropriate footwear. Even if they're pretty mindful, there's always that exceptional scenario. No one (especially me) likes wearing orthotics in their 20's. 

She is so pretty. And looks like she has so much energy!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis, energy is an understatement lol. I dont think I told you all this, but Vee has something strange going on with her lady parts. She has this fairly large pink sac that comes out of her HOO-HA when she strains or runs fast. Doesnt cause her any pain and the Vet thinks it may just be some extra tissue attached to her vaginal wall, but not 100% sure yet. It's been occuring for about 2 months now (only visable when running/straining) and we will probably do some more tests/investigating this month. Very bizzare and has my vet fascinated. I'll have to upload pics...that's only if you guys want to see lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

of course we want to see. I find this sort of thing fascinating...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

This is the only pic I have on hand. I'll have to get a close up one for you guys. Last night I touched it with my finger and it sucked back in...freakay!!!


----------



## Yogiwick

Some sort of weird prolapse? Or hernia?


----------



## MsLady

It does look like a small prolapse, but she is so young and had has not had any deliveries yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

It does look like that, but my vet said it is neither a prolapse or hernia. I also had some people tell me it could be her hymen, but my vet doesnt think that either. He is almost positive its just extra tissue but I guess we wont know until we look into it further.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Vee is drop-dead beautiful! But that pouch thing is super weird. Is the vet going to scope the area, or are y'all just going to "wait-n-see" until she is older?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Anita! As far as tests go I'm not sure, I had the Vet check it out once it first showed up and he said as long as it wasnt growng in size or causing any issues for her to urinate then we could address it later on. I'm thinking that if we decide to remove it (if necessary) I'd want her to be a little older. But who knows , we could end up running tests on the actual tissue and remove it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

The only thing that might be a concern, is if there is a fisure, an opening from one area to another that shouldn't be there. 

But it acts like just extra skin.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

GUESS WHAT.....

Today is Veeeeeeee's Birthday!!!!

I cannot beleive my baby is 1 year old. She got spoiled with lots of love, scratches, and birthday treats. Today also marks 2 years that Selena and I have been together. Here are some pictures of the birthday girl and one of us all together. How did I get so lucky?!?


----------



## Yogiwick

Sooo cute! Happy birthday Vee! Congrats, she looks great.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Yogiwick!


----------



## evilamc

Shes so cute! You actually got pictures of her standing still too, that doesn't happen often lol!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha I know Evilamc, rare occurrence!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee updates!

We went for a walk yesterday without Selena and Vee was fantastic. She doesnt get out much (my busyness) but when she does I am always impressed with her ability to "keep it together" lol. One thing I must say I am very impressed with is the length of her stride. This little horse has the biggest walk I have ever seen. She outwalks me and Selena which is an endurance blessing & handler curse! We have been working on leading around traffic, going through the woods, puddles, logs, stopping to graze, investigating EVERYTHING, crossing ditches, etc. She is so brave and seeing her drink out of puddles, eat on the go, and her "common Mom we have exploring to do!" attitude makes me smile. 

Pampering the princess


----------



## BlueSpark

Goodness, will she ever go through an ugly phase? She is one of the prettiest, most balanced yearlings I've seen


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Why thank you BlueSpark, that's very kind of you to say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I have to echo BlueSpark on this one and say that I'm totally jealous! She's a real beauty. Now, is it just the photos, or are her black points actually that low on her legs? They look like they don't go much past her fetlocks.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis. Yes her black points still remain low, wondering if they will stay that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Hola everyone!

Some more picture updates of Miss Velencia. Last night I set up a mini trail course to bring her through which included a big blue tarp, a bicycle, a raised groundpole, and a scary shiny peice of insulation. She was not scared of any of it. Was hoping for somewhat of a reaction! Lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt_c09Y1Uf0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Yogiwick

As much as I love Vee that cat is too cute!! I did freak that it would get stepped on lol. It's cute too even aside from behavior lol.

You should be so proud of Vee. She will be SUCH a good endurance mount.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yipee! A combination tarp and wild animal challenge...and Vee passes with flying colors. Good Job!! :clap:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha yes the cat is a hoot. Her and Vee are best buds and I swear she thinks she is part of the herd. She eats horse grain, swims in the water trough, drinks out of their water buckets, etc. 

Thanks for the kind words Yogiwick, I think she will be a great endurance horse too. Last night I took her out with Selena & I on a short training ride. We just let her tag along and she had a BLAST. Of course I had to dress her in some hunting apparel being that its bow season. We dont have hunters on the barn property, but you never know, and being that Vee looks like a little whitetail I didnt wanna chance it. What fun!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha thanks Anita!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Lots of pics!!! Also notice how silver/grey her legs are...makes me wonder if she will be bay or wild bay :?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

And a video showing what a good girl she is for her trims. For a wild, squirmy little filly she is all business when it comes pedicure time. Thank god!!!! 

Vee trim:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween!!!
Love Vee


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I apologize for being a total photo *****...but I have more lol!
Today we had what I would consider our first day of true fall weather. Cold, windy, and leave blowing everywhere. Vee was WILD.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wild child! Some horses love to be a bronc when the wind is blowing up their tail...

I never heard of "wild bay" as a color before, but I have seen borses colored that way, and it is a good description.


----------



## Yogiwick

Psh.. a purebred Arab yearling, bucking in the wind... looks like you got a crazy one 

It's good for her! lol

Never too many Vee pics!! (I now keep an eye out for that cat, so cute where she pops up)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More updates on Vee. We have less than 3 weeks before we move to Northern Maryland. Hopefully our last location change for a while! My bf and I just found a beautiful apartment to rent only 15 minutes from where the girls will be boarded so I am ecstatic!!!! 

Meanwhile, in current time, the girls are adjusting to the colder weather and I am struggling to keep them from becoming obese! Vee gets so fat, so fast, I had to take her off grain a couple months ago and switch her to a ration balancer. Enough vitamins/minerals but without so many calories. 






















We have been working on tying, halter stuff, and general manners. No fuss on Vee's part, its almost boring lol. BUT....we have been having a blast out on the trail! Last night Selena & I took Vee out with us on a 1/2 hour trail ride through the woods. Vee was even better than last time, staying calm and relaxed with the exception of freedom in the beginning lol. We went over logs & tree branches,through thick brush, up & down dirt hills, through ditches, etc. Vee was FEARLESS! She ate along the way and when we got back to the barn she immediately tanked up on water...just what Mom likes to see :thumbsup:

Her hunting gear


----------



## BowmanFarms

I wish i had places to pony my guy out like that, but the only place we could do that is a trailer ride up the road and with only a two horse trailer and three horses that would need to go.......

Makes it difficult, we do adventure walks with just him and I.

And i pony him around in the pasture some..... but....any who..

im a lil jealous lol 

Pretty lil girl by the way


----------



## EnduranceLover6

BowmanFarms said:


> I wish i had places to pony my guy out like that, but the only place we could do that is a trailer ride up the road and with only a two horse trailer and three horses that would need to go.......
> 
> Makes it difficult, we do adventure walks with just him and I.
> 
> And i pony him around in the pasture some..... but....any who..
> 
> im a lil jealous lol
> 
> Pretty lil girl by the way


I hear ya! The only reason I'm able to take Vee with us w/o a lead is because my barn lady has 50 acres of private land, so we are fairly safe & confined. I do pony her with a lead in the pasture sometimes but it is VERY difficult because her stride is already faster than Selena's. It just makes it really difficult to slow Vee down or ask Selena to pick up the pace when both girls are walking normally. This way is less stressful for both and gives Vee the opportunity to venture down the trail herself. Unfortunately, once we move we won't have that option anymore


----------



## BowmanFarms

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I hear ya! The only reason I'm able to take Vee with us w/o a lead is because my barn lady has 50 acres of private land, so we are fairly safe & confined. I do pony her with a lead in the pasture sometimes but it is VERY difficult because her stride is already faster than Selena's. It just makes it really difficult to slow Vee down or ask Selena to pick up the pace when both girls are walking normally. This way is less stressful for both and gives Vee the opportunity to venture down the trail herself. Unfortunately, once we move we won't have that option anymore


Bo and Josie actually do pretty well with the whole pony thing, of course that was in our pasture. We have 20 acres of land but i just don't trust him to stay with us, he is quite independent. Sorry you are going to no longer have the ability to do that, sounds amazing. :?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

BowmanFarms said:


> Bo and Josie actually do pretty well with the whole pony thing, of course that was in our pasture. We have 20 acres of land but i just don't trust him to stay with us, he is quite independent. Sorry you are going to no longer have the ability to do that, sounds amazing. :?


It is and I will enjoy it for as long as I can. Independence is a good thing! Please share a pic of Mr. Bo 

A few pics of Vee...
















Laying in the manure pile 








Little horse...Big horse!


----------



## BowmanFarms

I lost all my good pictures of him, they were on my old phone but..... he's a bit of a ham :lol:


----------



## BowmanFarms

Oh and Vee has the sweetest face on her!!!


----------



## Zexious

^Your guy is adorable too, Bowman!


----------



## BowmanFarms

Thanks Zexious!! He is a real sweet heart. I hope he stays this easy to handle and train..... my dad doesn't think ill be so lucky lol


----------



## Zexious

Who knows, you might get lucky ;D What're your plans for him?


----------



## BowmanFarms

He is just to be a pleasure/ trail mount. 

He was my dream horse ( color wise ) and so far as turned out to be everything else i ever wanted.

But who knows what the future holds lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Omg Bo is too stinkin' cute!


----------



## BowmanFarms

Thanks!!! I Love Vee she looks so grown up.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yogiwick

Love this cat!!!

I'm loving Vee's face... she's like "hello again crazy thing..." XD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Love this cat!!!
> 
> I'm loving Vee's face... she's like "hello again crazy thing..." XD


Haha sometime I swear I can see the dialogue between then....
"No little horse...let...me...just...lick....your...eye...stand still I say!!" :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Hope everyone is staying warm, cold here in Maryland, but still no snow!!!! :happydance:

More pics of the big girl!
























Cookie Face








































Kitty Love


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Bombarding with pics...


----------



## EnduranceLover6




----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw, she's so pretty! Love that her black points are staying so low on her legs. Looks neat. And those pictures with the cat are awesome.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Glynnis! I love her low points too, I hope they stay that way. The cat is so ridiculous, but Vee loves her. Selena, not so much. Haha!


----------



## Yogiwick

She's got some moves!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sure does! Girls are moving to their new barn today. Please keep us in your thoughts for a safe and uneventful trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Just wondering if the darlings are there yet?

P.S. Does the cat come also?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes we made it!!!!! Girls were awesome during the trip and got a huge stall to snuggle up in once we got there. Headed there in about an hour to feed and introduce them to the other horse. Will have pics and videos of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh! And the cat came with us, but is staying inside at our new apartment as a house kitty. She is in heaven but I know she will miss Vee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Okay recent pictures...

This was our "Happy Thanksgiving" photo taken a couple days before the girls moved








Trailer ride to new barn (Vee's first time in a straight load and trailering while tied!)








Tucked in for their first night 








First day of turnout with their new Appy buddy Scooter...we now have a colorful herd!








New barn








Video to come!!!


----------



## Yogiwick

Nice!! Love the 'tucked in' picture!!


----------



## Chevaux

Are the pictures of the fields and barn recent? If it is, it looks so mild weather wise.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

The barn collage picture is a month old but the one of them grazing together is from yesterday. The pasture is still pretty green and lush and today was ridiculously warm. Almost 70 degrees and I was doing barn work in a tank top!​


----------



## Chevaux

I am envious. My chores were done this morning with me attired in full winter ensemble.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, that makes two of us. Had a nice deep freeze of -35 this weekend and there isn't a speck of grass to be seen now!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Things are going well so far at our new barn. The weather is still generous, staying in the 40s during the day and 20-30s at night. Now that the girls are settled in and use to the fence lines they will start staying out 24/7 instead of being stalled at night. Selena has officially ditched Vee for the new gelding, and poor Vee doesn't know what to think of that. She has honestly been spending a lot of her time grazing away from the other two, keeping to herself. I have been spending some time with her when I can which she seems to enjoy. I think the 3 of them will be together in their own love triangle soon enough.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Another overdue update!

Vee is now part of the herd and has officially made amends with the cranky gelding. Things have settled down and my girls seem SO happy with where they are at. I think it must have something to do with having green grass 24/7! :wink: Surprisingly we haven't had to start feeding hay yet because there is still so much pasture, truly a blessing.

As far as Vee's training goes, we have been working on in-hand stuff a couple times a week. I plan to show her in some Sport Horse In-Hand classes this spring and think she will do well. She has amazed me with her ability to pick up new things and has done super with everything we have worked on so far. We are taking it slow, step by step, but I have no doubt we will get there


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Some more fun pics of the wild girl


----------



## EnduranceLover6




----------



## AnitaAnne

Vee is looking beautiful! Such a deep red right now, very pretty.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Anita!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

Yesterday we went for our last 2014 trail ride and left Vee in the pasture for her first time (GASP!) a-l-o-n-e!!!!! It was about time to test her and she did great! A few whinnies, pasture sprints & head tosses but otherwise drama free and happy to see us return. In fact we got back and she was standing in her run in stall as if saying "I panicked so I came in here till you got back!" Below is a video from our return.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBTGTF4NklM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here are some more pictures from the last couple weeks...Hope your ready for many more overloads in 2015!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oop forgot these!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee went for her first conditioning outing today. We walked 3.3 miles and encountered lots of great & scary things (dogs, ups trucks, running children, etc). She was so good and it was clear she had a ton of fun.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Selfies with the VeeBabe!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh my goodness its been too long! 

Vee is growing like a weed! 15 months old and a whopping 13.1 hands LOL. We've been doing more halter sessions and walks off the property, averaging 2-3 miles a week. She is so full of herself...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Mom said NO!
































That look...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Here is a video as well. Some different clips of Vee out on the trail/road. So proud of her! 

Vee's 2.8 mile Outing:


----------



## BowmanFarms

Yall are an inspiration ( and make me feel like i am slacking) lol

I'm trying to wait for the weather to warm up before Bo and i begin our long walks.

I also want to scope out all the roads a little more so i know what we will be encountering for the most part.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Bowman! Don't feel bad, the weather here has been slick so no recent walks for us. Maybe today though, fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91

She's so cute. Love the "Mom said no" pic. What a face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Vee is looking great!! I have an off topic question for you.. I saw in another thread you were thinking about feeding TC growth? Did you end up trying it? If you did, how did it work for you? I am looking at starting Rook on something different.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks darkpony! Yes I did end up feeding TC Growth. I liked it a lot but eventually I decided to switch Vee to the TC 30% Supplement (ration balancer) because she was just too fat. Mind you, when I made the switch she was close to a year old, and I knew the fat/protein content wasn't as crucial as when she was a growing weanling. As you can see, she is still fat, but she only gets 1 1/2 cups of the TC 30% per meal (1 lbs per day) which covers all her vitamins & minerals versus the 6-8 lbs the Growth calls for to do so. Overall, it ends up being more affordable for me, while easing my mind about her becoming too overweight or developing bone/joint issues from deficiencies.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Some recent updates...

I made the very hard decision to sell my mare Selena to a great home where she won't be stressed with the demands of distance riding as I saw her not enjoying it mentally & physically. So a hard day for little Vee when she left (I cried, A LOT)

On a more positive note, Auntie Megan came to visit from Vermont this past weekend and helped us pack Selena up for her new home. She also got to spend some time with Vee and we got some pictures of them together


----------



## Mercy98

So sorry about Selena, but it always helps when you know its for her own good! Love all the pics of Vee! Your doing a great job with her


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Mercy98 said:


> So sorry about Selena, but it always helps when you know its for her own good! Love all the pics of Vee! Your doing a great job with her


Thanks Mercy98!

I have received great updates on Selena and I'm so happy she has found what hopefully is her retirement home. Vee is doing great with just the Appy gelding, however I can tell her personality has changed since Selena left. She seems to be a little more distant and irritable (probably from Selena leaving and being stuck with just Scooter lol) but I did take her out for a walk yesterday. She climbed dirt hills, passed garbage trucks with men hanging off the back (Eeeeek!), and then even went in the river for the first time! Overall, a MUCH needed 2.65 walk for Momma-Baby bonding time.

AND....I have some exciting news! I recently have been on the market for a new endurance prospect and I think I have found him! A sweet & playful Araloosa gelding who is hopefully arriving on Monday. So Vee will have a new big brother! ☺


----------



## Mercy98

Thats awesome! I'm glad you get to keep up with Selena. I bet Vee was sad, but I'm glad that she'll have a new brother!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Mercy98 said:


> Thats awesome! I'm glad you get to keep up with Selena. I bet Vee was sad, but I'm glad that she'll have a new brother!


Thanks Mercy98! Flash arrived last night and had his first turnout with Vee & Scooter this morning. Vee was trying to whisper sweet nothings to him last night when they were stalled side by side and she is very curious about him. Flash on the other hand, does NOT know what to think of her yet. I think he's afraid of her to be honest lol :lol:








Eww don't touch me...








Oh wait, let me touch you...
















Hey come back here!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pics from today....


----------



## Mercy98

Your horses are so gorgeous!! Glad Vee likes Flash


----------



## AnitaAnne

How sad to have to give up Selena:-( she is such a great mare with a sweet personality. It does make it better though that she is with people that also love her and will keep you updated. Still painful though :hug:

Flash is a cutie! I was expecting some spots, but don't see any! He looks athletic yet sensible, and oh so handsome! 

Have fun riding.


----------



## Zexious

Congrats on the new addition--those pictures are so adorbs xD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Mercy, Anita & Zexious! 

The Princess is 16 months old today. Where has the time gone!?!


----------



## Mercy98

She's growing up sooooo fast!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I just love her. She has such a beautifully expressive face. 

Now, I have a question, and forgive me if it sounds stupid. You mention that you take her for "conditioning" outings... what exactly does that mean and what is the overall goal that one would be trying to achieve with them? I'm sorry if that sounds dumb - maybe it's just a terminology difference in our regions, but I thought I'd ask anyhow.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> I just love her. She has such a beautifully expressive face.
> 
> Now, I have a question, and forgive me if it sounds stupid. You mention that you take her for "conditioning" outings... what exactly does that mean and what is the overall goal that one would be trying to achieve with them? I'm sorry if that sounds dumb - maybe it's just a terminology difference in our regions, but I thought I'd ask anyhow.


Not stupid at all. I consider a conditioning walk or "outing" to be a session where Vee & I go out on the road/trail and pretty much do everything we would be doing under saddle during a conditioning ride. The first 1-2 years under saddle is crucial long-slow-distance (LSD) time for a young endurance prospect to strengthen their bones, tendons, ligaments, etc so basically I am exposing her to this but in hand. We usually go out for 2-4 miles once a week and practice a forward relaxed walk just like if she were going down the trail. We will stop for grass and water breaks and any opportunity we have to climb hills, travel on difficult terrain, etc. This also exposes her to cars, dogs, and other scary things that I would much rather NOT encounter for the first time on her back lol. Research shows that a horse reaches its maximum cardiovascular development at the age of 7, which is one of the reasons off the track Arabs do so well in endurance. They develop a strong cardiovascular system before that cut off age and then have a large heart/lung ratio which then benefits them in another athletic career (considering they are sound and healthy after their track career). Mustangs too are a good example, always moving, so the young develops their cardiovascular fitness early as well as their bones, tendons, ligaments, hooves, etc. So basically instead of relying on a large soft pasture to help her develops, I am trying to maximize her bone density and overall health from the beginning without putting too much stress on her body or mind. Basically a walk with a purpose, with a little help from the elements & environment :wink:

I should also add that I don't plan to start Vee under saddle until she is at least 4, therefore I can use these conditioning outings to keep her in shape & forward both in hand or even when ground driving which I plan to start after she turns 2. In a way, its my tactic for getting ahead of the game and doing my prep work, as I feel she may be small, but a whole lot of horse :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6, good point about the bones, tendons, etc getting stronger. 

I bought a 2yr old Morgan filly a few decades ago. She was a 4H project horse for a teen girl, had been saddled, but not backed yet. I thought she was way too unsteady on her legs, and way too young for riding. 

I broke her to the cart and drove her 2-3 times/week until she was 3.5 yrs. I was ridiculed at the barn for not continuing her under saddle work, but I just ignored them. Moved her to my own place when she was almost three, so they never got to see the results of my efforts, but that's ok. 

By the time I got on her, she was road safe and saddle ready! Her legs were so strong, a friend that rode her (and eventually bought her) said she was the most sure-footed horse he ever rode! 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6, good point about the bones, tendons, etc getting stronger.
> 
> I bought a 2yr old Morgan filly a few decades ago. She was a 4H project horse for a teen girl, had been saddled, but not backed yet. I thought she was way too unsteady on her legs, and way too young for riding.
> 
> I broke her to the cart and drove her 2-3 times/week until she was 3.5 yrs. I was ridiculed at the barn for not continuing her under saddle work, but I just ignored them. Moved her to my own place when she was almost three, so they never got to see the results of my efforts, but that's ok.
> 
> By the time I got on her, she was road safe and saddle ready! Her legs were so strong, a friend that rode her (and eventually bought her) said she was the most sure-footed horse he ever rode!
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


^^Great example Anita! That is what we're aiming for!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

That makes sense. I've started to train Elsa to longe for kind of the same reason - by the time I have her trained undersaddle, I want her to be balanced and strong. I'm also in not much of a rush and I think I'll wait until she's close to or past 3. Unfortunately, the place where she boards is right on a very busy highway, so it's difficult to go on outings aside from around the farm yard. I haven't had a chance to explore much of the property though, so I'll see what I can find this Spring.


----------



## Mercy98

Hows the horseys doing?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Mercy98 said:


> Hows the horseys doing?


They are all doing well. Winter finally hit us hard here the past few weeks with negative temps and snow. The ground is treacherous but the horses remain content with relaxing and getting fat. Warmer today, hoping to sneak a ride in :wink:

*The Herd*
























*The ultimate mischief face...*








*Munchin'*
























*Following Flash*








*Eating with her big brother*








*Being "helpful" after a ride*


----------



## EnduranceLover6

My Gram sent me pictures from Kentucky of Vee's sire too, so figured I'd share them with you 

*Poppa Bart (Zaire SLG) looking handsome in the snow*








*Had to break out the blanket...Kentucky pony got chilly :lol:*








Rumor also has it that my uncle may be trying to breed Zaire again, so I am excited to see if any Vee siblings are to be expected!


----------



## Mercy98

VEE is PRECIOUS!!! all of your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

*Some more pictures of Miss Veeeee!!!*

















































*Love this pic of her standing up tall (front)*








*Just one bite....*








*Vee's protest on winter*


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I love her big eyes in the first few pictures.


----------



## Mercy98

Vee is looking SO grown up


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I have been slacking on updates lately. Vee went to her first show today! Reserve Champion (out of 2 LOL!) in our first two classes and 4th in Sport Horse. We went mainly for the experience but she gave me 105% today. Even after competing against a NICE adult purebred mare and then 3 adult Hunters, she got endless compliments from the judge on her quality and how obedient she was for her age. Momma was impressed! ?


----------



## FrostedLilly

That is awesome! Good job Vee!


----------



## Zexious

Congratulations!  That's fantastic!


----------



## darkpony

I am missing the updates on VEE!! I cant wait to see how your beautiful girl has grown since May.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Wow guys...my apologies for dropping off the face of the earth for a while. Many life changes occurred for both me and the horses this past year. 

BUT! I'm back and SO ready to show you just how much our little Vee has grown! For those of you who have been with us since the beginning...can you believe our girl just turned THREE?!? Recent Fall pictures below:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow! She is stunning! How has she been training-wise?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

FrostedLilly said:


> Wow! She is stunning! How has she been training-wise?


Training wise I couldn't have ask for an easier baby. I think a lot has to do with being so hands on from the get go. She's been wearing a saddle or bareback pad for a while now so a couple months ago I just slid on her bareback and she didn't bat an eye. Since then we have only been mounting, dismounting and walking in the roundpen and pasture every month or so. This summer I did a lot of hiking, running and ground driving with her. A couple of times she went out and ran 8-10 mile with me. Most people take their dog running with them... I take my horses 😂 I try to make every time a positive experience. I believe it's important to instill confidence in our young ones and never set them up for failure on purpose. She is such a cool little horse. Always game and incredibly confident. We'll hold off on any "real" under saddle work until closer to 4 years as she has a lot of growing left still 😊


----------



## phantomhorse13

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Many life changes occurred for both me and the horses this past year.


Welcome back. You need to update your location.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

phantomhorse13 said:


> EnduranceLover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many life changes occurred for both me and the horses this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. You need to update your location.
Click to expand...

Yes...yes I do Phantomhorse


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back, I'm also in MD! 

Didn't mean to double post. Page locked up.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Started 2017 off with Vee's first ride under saddle! Just a 5 minute walk around the lawn. She was perfect of course lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww glad you started off the year right!  So cute!


----------



## Zexious

Congrats on a successful first ride c:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Wow...not sure how I stumbled across this old thread but I'm not going to lie, reading through all of it gave me some tears! 

Can y'all believe Vee is turning 6 years old next weekend?!? Some of you have followed her from the absolute beginning (when she was still in utero), back when we were taking guesses on the color and sex of my anticipated baby! I can't believe how fast time goes.

Vee is now a 50 mile endurance horse and has competed in 185 AERC miles since last year. She is still a midge...standing 14 hands with shoes 😉...but she has more heart than any other horse I've owned. Tough as nails and still carries that sassy personality she had from day one...❤


----------



## WildestDandelion

Just read the whole thread, I must admit I feel cheated from lack of updates for several years LOL. Vee sure grew up to be a gorgeous girl! Hope you and Flash are doing great as well.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

WildestDandelion said:


> Just read the whole thread, I must admit I feel cheated from lack of updates for several years LOL. Vee sure grew up to be a gorgeous girl! Hope you and Flash are doing great as well.


I know, I have failed LOL! Flash is doing great and has also proven to be a remarkable endurance horse. He carried me through two 100 mile finishes and has over 1,000 AERC miles now 😳

We added 1 more to our herd last year (another bay...shocker!). Klu is a 3 year old Arabian x Saddlebred gelding bred by the same Uncle who bred Vee for me! We hope he too will be a part of our endurance fun in a couple years.

Here's a picture of the tribe (left to right) - Vee, Klu & Flash 😊


----------



## WildestDandelion

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I know, I have failed LOL! Flash is doing great and has also proven to be a remarkable endurance horse. He carried me through two 100 mile finishes and has over 1,000 AERC miles now 😳
> 
> We added 1 more to our herd last year (another bay...shocker!). Klu is a 3 year old Arabian x Saddlebred gelding bred by the same Uncle who bred Vee for me! We hope he too will be a part of our endurance fun in a couple years.
> 
> Here's a picture of the tribe (left to right) - Vee, Klu & Flash 😊


That's a gorgeous crew! You definitely have consistent taste in horses


----------



## QtrBel

Lovely herd there.


----------

